# Making the Band 4



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

Sigh. This season was SO GOOD! By far, the best making the band.
There was a ridiculous amount of talent. I got chills hearing some of the guys sing. I love how there was so much love and friendship in the house, instead of drama and fighting. That made it such a better show.

I love:
Brian A.
Robert
Michael
DeAngelo

Those were my favorites. Diddy made some really good (sometimes shocking) desicions. Qwanell is a good singer, although I definetly wish DeAngelo made it instead of him (qwanell has a very corny personality..he sings good though)

Brian H. did NOT show his true singing abilities until the very last episode! This pissed me off, because he turned out to be one of the best singers in the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donnie can sing, but he does not belong on Bad Boy, in my opinion. He belongs with a pop group. 

Willie can sing, but he is nothing special to me....I think he was chosen for his looks and body. 

your thoughts????


----------



## berri_yumz (Aug 31, 2007)

i can't believe donnie got a solo contract!!!

!!!!

i didn't really care much for him at all, and he's just soooo unattractive to me, but then again, so were all of the other contenders.  (except for the one wearing the green that got picked.  he was okay).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

you guys suck!! lol


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 10, 2007)

I love Willie! He's so cute and he could sing real good. He's the whole package. Q is nice too and I heard he's dating JoJo


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Jan 1, 2008)

this is an old post but.. i was thinking about making hte band 4 the other night and i was wondering what ever happened to them? ? and I LOVED donnie


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 2, 2008)

hey thanks for bumping this back up. It looks like not many people here watched it, but everyone has been thinking about them lately. My boyfriend and I keep saying "where are they?" 

they should be coming out with another season because they haven't picked a group name or anything yet. But Diddy doesn't do too well with his groups. They never succeed. Hopefully these guys will though.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 2, 2008)

They're supposed to release an album in early March, I think. It just sucks that they are signed to Bad Boy. They won't go far. Look at the history of the show. Danity Kane had a #1 album, but Diddy only cares about himself. All of his artists have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

I think girl bands/boy bands are way outdated. And none of the groups seem to be THAT successful. Donnie has hotness potential but his hair was YUCK and his style YEESH and his voice wasn't that great either.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Jan 5, 2008)

i saw a commercial.. the show is starting back up!!! i think this month sometime


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah but its not even the real making the band, its like a battle of the bands. I'll still watch it, but its a shame. These bands aren't getting any promotion or even a real record deal. Its all Diddy's way of making more money for himself. None of his groups were successful. Its sad...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 5, 2008)

Exactly. He's on the promo talking about how members are going to be "hooking up" and whatnot. It's basically a competition within a freakin' competition.


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree that it appears that Diddy's goals of this show are all for himself.


----------

